# Cracking the Angus code!



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I listened to some of AC/DC songs and listened very intently. He is playing a mix of blues, minor and major pentatonic scales. Now, I know those scales very well but how do I combine them in a logical sense that wouldn't be overwhelming? I know it will take time to master! I need to do this!

One key would be to find out all the notes that the above scales possess in common.

Also to if your playing against a backing track using power chords for example you could use either major or minor because power chords are neither but it would sound right!

Don't know where to go from there!

Thanks in advance for any help anyone can give me!


----------



## Guyfrets (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Lola,
There are so many options it's hard to know where to start. That said, here's an approach to add some variety to leads over a blues progression. On the one chord play in the relative minor pentatonic and when the progression moves to the four chord play in the tonic minor pentatonic. This approach works particularly well in traditional blues and shuffles. Let me know what you think?

BW,
Trevor


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2015)

I like to play what feels/sounds right.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

There may be help in the recent thread made here called "Using Pentatonic Scales" as well Lola, if you haven't read it already:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/using-pentonic-scales.72666/


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Dorian Mode with the odd blue note and the odd major third. Also some passing chromatic notes.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Distortion said:


> Dorian Mode with the odd blue note and the odd major third. Also some passing chromatic notes.


Thanks for the tip! I don't know my modes! I will learn this one though as it is relevant to my master plan!


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Ahh the Angus formula..... been chasing this since my first exposure at Lansdowne Park in 88.

1) Gibson SG with pickups in the 8K range and Alnico 5 - Duncan 59's work good. Hot pickups limit the dynamics you need to get it right.
2) Marshall (or similar) with a wound up EL34 power section
a) High Voltage - Dirty Deeds sound like NMV Marshall 1959 / 1987)
b) Let There Be Rock sound more brash like a MV Marshall 2203/2204
c) Powerage -Highway To Hell are definitely MV Marsahll 2203/2204 with the Shaffer Diversity System for that added definition/sharpness.
3) Greenbacks up to Highway, G12h-30 for BIB, G12-65s in the early 80's 
4) 4x12 sealed cab - this is vital !!

The key to the sound is volume - sheer volume. You cannot nail the sound at bedroom levels. 
Be prepared to alienate neighbors and spouses if you really want to do this right.

As far as technique, play with passion and feeling. 
Angus is kinda like Chuck Berry's licks played with real feeling - on amphetamines.
Big bold bends and a vibrato that I think is best described as 'deliberate and frantic'.

Don't be afraid to bob your head and make goofy guitar faces - it's all part of the technique.

If the neighbors see you spinning on the floor like the Three Stooges (woop woop woop woop) perhaps they'll cut you some slack on the noise if they think you're a bit 'touched'.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

SG-rocker, what a great answer! I can't afford any of the above equipment! I have a 95 Cherry Red SG Gibson though! That's about as far as I can get for now. I blew my budget on stuff for a pedal board! I am tapped!

I know that Angus was a big Chuck Berry fan and you can hear the influences on Anguses playing! I really have to work on my vibrato. After 5 years of playing I am finally able to incorporate it into my playing quite consistently, it's not manic, panic type of frantic. _ I will get there one day. So much to do and so little time to do in! 

I don't have to worry about alienating my neighbors. I live on a big lot and the people beside me and across the street have Harleys! They sit in the driveway and rev them up but I never complain. I can feel my house shake when both neighbors get together to go riding! They could coast into their driveways at 3 am but they don't! I have never said a word to them! They had better not complain about my music!_


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh I can't afford that stuff either lol

I troll Kijiji daily looking for my dream rig - Late 70's JMP 2204/2203 with a period matching 412 with either Greenbacks or G12-65's.
There was one on the forum for sale, but I was out of town and could not seal the deal in time :-(

I have a 2013 SG Standard which I loaded with Duncan 59's that I bought off a member on here.
For an amp I'm running the Traynor YCV50 with the extension cab.

If I run the dirty channel at half gain (boost off) with the channel volume, bass. middle and treble dimed I can get close if I set the master around 4.
The stock Vintage 30's throw it off though, I'm currently hunting for a set of Greenbacks or equivalent (Eminence Private Jack, WGS Green Beret) to get closer.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

I don't think I will ever be able to copy Anguses sound exactly but really, I just want to play their songs.

I just relate to their music stylings so well! My first guitar hero was Eddie Van Halen whom I still love but his music will always be above my skill levels whereas AC/DC's song are more geared to my skill set at the present. I feel a great sense of accomplishment when I am able to rip off an AC/DC tune!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

EVH will always be above your skill level, right up until you practice and practice (properly) and get there 

Don't worry about sounding exactly like Angus (you can't), just focus on playing the parts to the best of your abilities. It seems like you're off to a good start!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Here's my take:

AC/DC chords are in the amp. You can get there with a JMP 2204/2203 as mentioned - or a Wizard amp.

Angus lead is in the fingers. You can get there with practice. 

Here's Scott Ian getting his hands on Angus' gear. If you skip to 1:13, you see Scott say "The AC/DC 'E' chord" as he's effortlessly beating them out.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm hearing pretty scooped mids there as well.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda said:


> EVH will always be above your skill level, right up until you practice and practice (properly) and get there
> 
> Don't worry about sounding exactly like Angus (you can't), just focus on playing the parts to the best of your abilities. It seems like you're off to a good start!


Budda your right on the money about being able to play Eddie's songs. I know it's a matter of practice! Some his techniques though are crazy hard to get them right! I think that learning some Angus songs will inspire me to new levels as in learning EVH songs. I have the beginning of Panama started but that is as far as I got. As far as AC/DC I am loving Rock or bust right now. I can almost play it verbatim. AC/DC songs seem to be easier for me to play so if I build up my confidence doing them, EVH songs won't look so insurmountable!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm hearing pretty scooped mids there as well.


you're kidding right?

Lola, once you remember that EVH is just another person who decided to play guitar, things shouldn't seem so tough. With the amount of teen phenoms you can find on the internet these days, having the mental approach that you *can* do it will be half the battle IMO. You have to take the "this is really hard" mindset out of the equation and sub in the "I can't skip practicing" one. I did not do this when it came to more technical playing, but I always knew that I could become a shredder if I put the time in. I just didn't :/ haha. Well, not entirely.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Budda said:


> you're kidding right?


Hah. After listening to it again, I am wondering WTF I was listening to at the time.

Apparently my ears had failed me. Oh well.

EDIT: Considering SGRockers comment below, the recording quality probably is probably the culprit in the video "tricking" my ears into the scooped mids. Heard lots of Lows and Highs, but it seemed empty in the middle, even upon a second hearing. I did hear more of the Mids when I re listened to it, but I was really focusing on it at that point.

Anyways, thanks for the reminder SGRocker that there are so many different recording devices that you just don't realise WHAT your hearing sometimes.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

My son has been poaching my go-to fun tunes by ear. I think he learns them behind my back (or quietly while I'm playing them) - and then wows me. 

He loves learning AC/DC on his own. He's on his way to cracking the code, haha. He plays this one (what is it called?) and Hells Bells.


----------



## SG-Rocker (Dec 30, 2007)

Budda said:


> you're kidding right?


Since this was filmed with a cell phone, you can't really put to much stock in what's heard, at least from an EQ standpoint. To my ears, the video sounds bass heavy and not characteristic of Greenbacks - almost G12T-75 like.

I love that boyish grin he makes when nails that big E though... we've all been there.
Even heroes have their heroes !!

That was Rick St Pierre (Canadian FTW!) with Scott Ian, the man has one of the greatest jobs in the world. He's AC/DC's amp tech both on the road and in the studio. 
If that wasn't enough, he's also the owner/operator of Wizard Amps. From what my sources tell me, AC/DC use Wizards on tour and save their precious Marshalls for studio work. I actually met him in passing at the concert in Ottawa this summer. As my son and I walked in the main gate, he was heading out. He made a comment that the sound was great and 'loud as a train'. I didn't realize who it was until 30 seconds later.... perhaps the Wizard golf shirt should have tipped me off. He was right, the open back design of Lansdowne Park made for an incredible sound !

Oh and another point about cracking the Angus code..... pick discipline and a strong right hand !!

Hold the pick tight and pick the notes like you mean it !
Fret notes firmly and with purpose as you would if you were thrashing about.
Vibrato is used in the same manner as a singer taking a breath..... it's what you do as you think what your next phrase with be. Wring the life out of the notes !!
I think his vibrato developed as a way to sustain notes in the days before high gain amps, hot pickups and boost pedals.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Budda I get what your saying! There is stuff that I am playing now that I only dreamt about. Due diligence has it's rewards! It's my mindset that gets in the way every time!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

SG-rocker, AC/DC is not a band that comes to mind when I think "scooped mids". No matter what the recording quality, they have never been a band known for a scooped tone IMO.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

That's why I was scratching my head after I posted that Buddha. I've heard and seen ACDC enough over the years to realize that. I was simply commenting on the video itself, not the overall sound of the band or Angus himself. In hindsight, my original post didn't sound too bright.

Although I've never been a huge AC/DC fan (it's all a buddy of mine listened to for years), I've always liked the overall sound of them, especially Angus' signature sound. Hope Lola is getting closer as time goes on.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

All good D2! 

I kind of wrote them off as classic rock when all I wanted to listen to was metallica and iron maiden. Years later, when I went "guys I need to improve my rock chops" a forum friend went "learn AC/DC". So I sat down, and lo and behold... it's not as easy as the internet says! Sure the rhythm parts aren't always challenging, but it's their unique style that makes a 100% copy a bit more of a challenge. I agree that the same few AC/DC songs are overplayed (and I know that the rest are similar), but I'll be damned if their leads aren't well done.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Why don't you just do what Krokus did?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A) me?

B) who? The name rings a bell.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Budda said:


> A) me?
> 
> B) who? The name rings a bell.


Naw, anyone really. I always thought it was funny how Krokus just decided to change their sound to AC/DC's.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Not to mention the unreplicable Sweet. Krokus took on the big guns!

Sorry for going OT, but I've been thinking about learning a few off of Desolation Blvd.


----------

